# Omelette making methods



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

When my Mother made omelettes she always whisked the egg whites separately. Does anyone else do that?
I whisk them all together and so that one doesn't go flat whilst the other is cooking, I use a large pan and make a large omelette which I then cut in half so that we can tuck in straight away while it's nic and fluffy.
Usually it's a cheese omelette but sometimes prawn or smoked sausage.
DH loves omelette.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 14, 2007)

I always whisk the whole shebang together like you do csalt, with a little milk added... perhaps your mum did it that way to whip the white to make it extra fluffy??
I love my omelette and frittatas, too.  Various cheese, potatoes, onions and speck are some of my favourite filling, also my recent discovery is a sweet omelette, with your favourite jam filling, omelette cooked in butter instead of evoo. Deeeelicious!!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 14, 2007)

I do the same, altogether, love em' !
My favorite is a mexican one,  ground beef w/taco seasoning, onion, cheese, and salsa.  More cheese on top w/ lettuce and sour cream, diced tomato and hot sauce or taco  sauce.  Its a meal for sure - Yummy too!


----------



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

I always use butter!! DH wouldn't go for a sweet omelette though. Just as well as both of us have what you might describe as an expanding waistline.
The excuse is 'it goes with expanding years!!'


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 14, 2007)

I used to make what my Mom called a Spanish omelet.  I'd whip the whites & then the yolks until each were soft, then fold them together; put it all in an omelet pan & then top it with salsa.  Haven't made it in a while.  But you've brought it to the forefront of my mind!  I just might make it for breakfast tomorrow!  Hmmm.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 14, 2007)

I too whisk the eggs together without seperating.  I like to add a bit of milk to the mix.

My prefered cooking method is to pour the egg mixture onto my large electric griddle in a rectangular shape, cook over low heat, with butter until the egg begins to firm, then add the fillings, which always includes some kind of cheese, and if I have them handy, some saute'd mushrooms.  Then  the other topping that Ihave on hand go on.  I fold one side over the middle, and then the other to make an open-ended burrito shape.

When making omelts for my wife, I make them in a round cast-iron pan over low heat, and immediatley after adding the egg, push the solids portion to the center.  This causes the edges to firm up quicker.  I then slide the cooked side onto a plate and flip the whole thing back into the pan.  I place toppings on one side, and then, as I'm sliding the omelet onto the plate, I fold the other side over the top.  She won't have them any other way.

Favorite toppings include freshly sliced tomato, Velveeta, American, or Muenster cheese, saute'd mushrooms, Diced onion that have been sweated until sweet, S & P, cooked and crumbled breakfast sausage, or diced ham, diced green peppers (again sweated like the onions), chopped black ollives.  Sometimes I'll add garlic powder to the egg, or maybe some choppped oregano. 

If I'm looking for a more Tex-Mex flavor, then I'll add some fresh cilantro and garlic to the raw egg, and use cheddar cheese, or a good Mexican cheesem along with some Mexican style chorizo with some spicey chopped pepper thrown in.

For me, omelets, when done right, should be tender and moist, but should not be mushy.  And that is a bit of a trick.  Timing and temperature are everything.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 14, 2007)

I whisk my whites & yolks together too.  I then pour them into a buttered non-stick pan & cover with a sheet of aluminum foil.  When the eggs are "just" set, I add whatever filling I'm going to use (which always has some type of cheese) & re-cover until the cheese melts.  I then turn the omelette out, flip/folding it as it comes out of the pan.  Make them one at a time.


----------



## csalt (Apr 14, 2007)

The most important thing is to eat them IMMEDIATELY!!!


----------

